# Folding Aluminum Dog Crate



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Im going to be purchasing an aluminum dog crate but wanted some feedback.

Does anyone have any opinions on the folding aluminum dog crates? I like the idea of collasping it down for easy carrying/storage, but just do not see many comments. They do not seem as popular as the regular aluminum crates....any reason why? Less sturdy?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I like mine.....and have a spinning Mal when working in it and it holds up great. 

We call it the "Jurassic Park" crate. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Be cautious!! Unless you specifically see the kennel in person and play with it a bit, you may be wasting your time. I say this because some companies use very thin aluminum to decrease the weight and make it more marketable. There are two problems with that, one being sometimes these things are loud and if traveling inside an SUV with a spinning dog like Carol says it can be frustrating. The second and most important thing, again, if you have a freak, spinner, or one that does not lie down, the thing sheet metal at the crate vents or cutouts may act like a cheese grater and cut the tips of the nose, snout, tongue, tail. I have seen this on a very short trip open up the crate and looks like the inside of a slaughter house. You will see, some of these will shred your hands just putting them together, now imagine what it will do to your dog who won't stay still. I personally like a solid aluminum that doesnt fold, it is silent when traveling and the companies that make them don't try to cut the weight as much, but do understand for space and what not. Just wanted to add my two cents! CHEERS


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Be cautious!! Unless you specifically see the kennel in person and play with it a bit, you may be wasting your time. I say this because some companies use very thin aluminum to decrease the weight and make it more marketable. There are two problems with that, one being sometimes these things are loud and if traveling inside an SUV with a spinning dog like Carol says it can be frustrating. The second and most important thing, again, if you have a freak, spinner, or one that does not lie down, the thing sheet metal at the crate vents or cutouts may act like a cheese grater and cut the tips of the nose, snout, tongue, tail. I have seen this on a very short trip open up the crate and looks like the inside of a slaughter house. You will see, some of these will shred your hands just putting them together, now imagine what it will do to your dog who won't stay still. I personally like a solid aluminum that doesnt fold, it is silent when traveling and the companies that make them don't try to cut the weight as much, but do understand for space and what not. Just wanted to add my two cents! CHEERS


Thanks! The type/brand I am looking at is this http://www.petjoyonline.com/Folding_Aluminum_Dog_Crate_LARGE_by_Kalispel_p/adc-0025.htm

Not necessarily buying from them, but just googled to get a quick pic. I do like the points you mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I do have experience with that crate and it is better than most, the dog sometimes gets his hair pulled on the hinges, but overall nice design and the cutouts are not sharp. Try Signature K9, there prices are better than most and they carry that crate.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

So if you had to pick between the folding and non folding...what would you pick? Im about to purchase one...but just cant decide which one I want. I know its a matter of preference but any more thoughts or cons between the two? Is the large the best option for a male GSD? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> So if you had to pick between the folding and non folding...what would you pick? Im about to purchase one...but just cant decide which one I want. I know its a matter of preference but any more thoughts or cons between the two?



I like the non-folding, they are sturdier and mine has a built in bowl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Agree with Chris, less trouble with the non-folding, stronger, quieter, easier to keep clean...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

seriously the bowl is a fairly big deal to me. Long gone are the days of the truck smelling like wet dog because he stepped in his water bowl and spilled it.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Agree with Chris, less trouble with the non-folding, stronger, quieter, easier to keep clean...


I think I am leaning towards the non-folding now....its quite a purchase so I think I would be happier knowing its sturdier.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> I think I am leaning towards the non-folding now....its quite a purchase so I think I would be happier knowing its sturdier.



If you have a place to store the crate when you don't use it or if you're like me and many others who keep the crate in their vehicle, the non-folding crate is the way to go. I like that I can stop some place after training and I can just lock the crate with no worries of the dog getting out or stolen.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> If you have a place to store the crate when you don't use it or if you're like me and many others who keep the crate in their vehicle, the non-folding crate is the way to go. I like that I can stop some place after training and I can just lock the crate with no worries of the dog getting out or stolen.


What size do you have? I have a male GSD...would medium be sufficient or large be better?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> What size do you have? I have a male GSD...would medium be sufficient or large be better?


This is the crate that I have. All of the other guys I train with have GSDs and they use this same crate.

http://www.owens-pro.com/photobook_search_dogboxes.php?series_number=2


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> This is the crate that I have. All of the other guys I train with have GSDs and they use this same crate.
> 
> http://www.owens-pro.com/photobook_search_dogboxes.php?series_number=2


Chris, there is no price listed on their website, do you have any idea how much that crate currently runs?


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Chris, there is no price listed on their website, do you have any idea how much that crate currently runs?


Wow...thats a really nice one. Looks pricey...I like the removeable tray for easy cleaning.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Ironically, the removable tray is the only thing I really don't like. 
I transport a constantly changing scene of dogs (trainees, foster dogs, etc) and have an occasional dog pee in their crates and I also swim my dogs a lot. Those shallow pans simply don't hold enough liquid if I'm driving or if parked at an angle  I currently use vari-kennels because despite that I have to climb halfway in to clean them, water or urine will be well-contained (unless said pissing dog is my mal bitch Singe..then it's all getting hurled out through the door by her feet anyway). 

Likewise, I have one or two dogs that will shred those plastic liners. I assume that if they can lift them out from underneath themselves in a wire crate, they could probably realistically get them out from under this crate? Any club or personal experience with these two things, Chris?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Chris, there is no price listed on their website, do you have any idea how much that crate currently runs?



$600 shipped but we did a group buy so I don't know if that makes a difference or not.

Looks like EliteK9 has them for $749 however I'm sure they are just having them dropped shipped from Owens so contact them directly.

http://www.elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

The trays lock in there quite well. I also added foam rubber to the bottom of my crate because the dog is often in there for 3 hours + 

I only had one pissing issue but that's when the Mal was like 14wks old so there wasn't that much liquid.



Kristina Senter said:


> Ironically, the removable tray is the only thing I really don't like.
> I transport a constantly changing scene of dogs (trainees, foster dogs, etc) and have an occasional dog pee in their crates and I also swim my dogs a lot. Those shallow pans simply don't hold enough liquid if I'm driving or if parked at an angle  I currently use vari-kennels because despite that I have to climb halfway in to clean them, water or urine will be well-contained (unless said pissing dog is my mal bitch Singe..then it's all getting hurled out through the door by her feet anyway).
> 
> Likewise, I have one or two dogs that will shred those plastic liners. I assume that if they can lift them out from underneath themselves in a wire crate, they could probably realistically get them out from under this crate? Any club or personal experience with these two things, Chris?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my crate. I added a little U clamp to hang my leashes and collars. The knife is for cutting up wieners for tracking. I kept losing it in the truck so I tied it to the front of the crate where I will never lose it. The Ammo box on the left holds my harnesses, balls, tugs and other stuff I have already forgotten about.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Nice looking rig and Rott, Chris!! Really nice. What kennel is she from?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The Owens crates really are well made. The ones I have are a little different then Chris'. I'm not sure if this is the exact size but same style. Well made and the alpha bitches can't break out of them. \\/ That alone is worth the price to me.
http://www.owens-pro.com/photobook_dogboxes_popup.php?ID=30


----------

